# Old Soldiers Never Die - Black Library Weekender Exclusive Novella by Sandy Mitchell



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/Blog/old-soldiers-never-die.html



> Old Soldiers Never Die is a brand-new Ciaphas Cain story by Sandy Mitchell, which sees our hapless hero up to his knees in zombies. Yet another less-than-enviable position, but what else would you expect?
> 
> As you can see below, Cain remains resolute in the face of this vile zombie plague, bolt pistol in one hand, chainsword in the other, dispensing justice like only a commissar of the Imperial Guard can. If you ask us, his bolt pistol and chainsword combo seems to be the most logical upgrade from the classic chainsaw and shotgun.
> 
> Old Soldiers Never Die will be on sale, exclusively at the Black Library Weekender in November. What’s more, Sandy Mitchell will be there, signing this and any of his other books you want. Get your ticket now to make sure you don’t miss out on what is sure to be the best Black Library event ever.





















Black Library Weekender Details: http://www.blacklibrary.com/Events/weekender-2012.html


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh they don't look like Valhallans, so some other fighting undead force then.


----------



## Captain_Daerys_Arrun (Jan 9, 2012)

With the popularity of zombies growing, I'm suprised there hasn't been more use of them in 40k.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

... And I have been with all the force in the galaxy tried to prevent myself from ordering a ticket... And now they show me this? Must... Resist...


----------



## Cruxyh (Apr 22, 2012)

Captain_Daerys_Arrun said:


> With the popularity of zombies growing, I'm suprised there hasn't been more use of them in 40k.


Indeed... granted they could also re-release _Cadian Blood_ by Aaron Dembski-Bowden, it features quite a lot of Plague Zombies.

Or you could get the E-book, or BL has a nice excuse to release another Imperial Guard Omnibus... :laugh:


----------

